# Virus Identified as Cause of Fatalities of the Bellinger River Snapping Turtle



## GBWhite (Aug 31, 2015)

I find this pretty interesting because Dr Ricky Spencer basically dismissed what I mentioned to him about the symptoms presented in the turtles being consistent with that of ranavirus. It hasn't been identified as ranavirus but a "new" virus none the less.

http://www.bellingencourier.com.au/...-cause-of-the-bellinger-turtles-death/?cs=481

GW


----------

